# Travelling through Europe with a sword



## Don Roley (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a Japanese friend who is thinking of making an around the world trip. He wants to fly to Russia, take the train across Europe, fly to America and finally fly back to Japan from the West Coast.

He wants to take along his katana and make a little extra cash by teaching his martial art when he can.

I can help him with the laws for the states, but I don't pretend to know the laws of all the European nations. Is there any area where he would get into trouble trying to get a sword into the country? Is there any special rules in various areas he should be carefull of?

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help me.


----------



## James Kovacich (Oct 24, 2005)

I'd like to know the weapons laws for Europe to. I was there in June amd plan do go back again soon and would like to know the knife and eskrima stick laws. If anyone can direct me to this information I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 24, 2005)

I travelled Eurail with my sword. He should get a long gift box that can hold it, scabbard and all, and tape it in their between all stops during which he would have it out. Also, keep copies of any papers or diplomas relating to his instructional status, and take it for granted that he will be intermittently stopped and questioned at the frontiers. Ifd he just parrots that he's a travelling tourist/seminar conductor, he'll be alright, but he should allow time for delays.

Best Regards,

Dave


----------



## Charles Mahan (Oct 24, 2005)

I know there's a bunch of UK folks who hang out over at http://www.kendo-world.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=3

They could probably help with this query.http://www.kendoworld


----------



## Kennesten (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm afraid I don't have any information to offer on the laws for the various countries, but while most continental trains did not use baggage screening, luggage is examined on the Eurostar Chunnel train under the English channel.

Good luck,
Nicholas


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies so far.



			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Also, keep copies of any papers or diplomas relating to his instructional status, and take it for granted that he will be intermittently stopped and questioned at the frontiers.



I think all of his stuff is in Japanese. He does not speak great English as well.


----------



## Korppi76 (Oct 25, 2005)

I think he should get some paper that says "This katana is for training purposes. I train and teach 'this and this' martial art." in few european languages(in english, germany and maybe in france and russia). That would help border guards to understand him little bit more easier, they dont usually speak japanese . Also local trainers might help him if he informs them before hand.
But I have traveled inside europe with sword and nobody never asked anything about it. My teacher had little problems with  Estonia border guards but after he explained few times (well maybe more that few) that he need sword for training he was let go through.


----------



## Yari (Oct 25, 2005)

He cpould get into a lot of trouble. In worse case lose his sword. In Norway/Denmark no kind of blades are allowed on a plane. I 've lost a little(tiny) pocket knife, which was more of gift thing than usable. It got confiscated, and I never saw it again. It was gone when I when to get it. I got money for the knife, but you know... it had personal value. this was years before 9/11.

I know that many countries have different laws for carrying weapons on board of a plane(into the passanger cabine). I woudl ensure that all the paper work is done. You could miss a flight by having to hassle with some customs about the long sowrd you have in possesion.

After 9/11 you will experience a greater focus on keeping strickly to the laws. 

/yari


----------



## Korppi76 (Oct 25, 2005)

Funny I did get my pocket knife back when it was taken in security check in Denmark. It was just sent in to cargo hold in separate package. This was 2003.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Oct 25, 2005)

I spent 3 hours detained in Bruxelles airport, for two reasons: I was the spittin' image of a terrorist on their most-wanted posters at the time. and I had my sword with me for training with some Belgique Taijutsu chapters, prior to taking the train to play with crews in Luxembourg, France, Germany, Italy, and Switzerland. Having helped the Lux P.D. detain a runner, they were kind anough to minimize the hassle. Every other frontier met at least a scrutinization of my passport.

At one point, because of my similarity to the Most-Wanted Poster guy, I had a full swat team meet me in Milano and demand I place my sword down gingerly. I suspect my attitude didn't help. Not menacing; just sarcastic. ("What a great welcoming committee! Hi, guys!"). I'm glad it was the Italians...I'd heard from some buddies of mine in Ramstein that the Germans don't goof around.

Japanois Arts Martieux is big in France, Belgium, and the Nederlands...your buddy is not likely to have much issue there, especially if he takes the above advice about having someone write out his purpose and credentials in the main languages of the countries he plans on travelling to.

D.


----------



## Simon Curran (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't claim to know the individual laws in every European country, but in general as has already been stated, if the sword is gift packed, paperwork is in order, and it is taken as cargo not hand luggage it should not be too much of a problem.


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 29, 2005)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> I don't claim to know the individual laws in every European country, but in general as has already been stated, if the sword is gift packed, paperwork is in order, and it is taken as cargo not hand luggage it should not be too much of a problem.



That sums it up pretty well. If anyone knows of any countries that there might be extra problems, please post them here as you hear of them.


----------



## Simon Curran (Oct 30, 2005)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> That sums it up pretty well. If anyone knows of any countries that there might be extra problems, please post them here as you hear of them.


 
No problem, I hope he enjoys our culturally diverse continent:asian:


----------

